# 1964 AMF girls Roadmaster help needed



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Doing a refurbish on this for a friend. Does anyone reproduce the seat tube decal? Also needing a set of the pedals which are a dark green with white stripes and the rear reflectors or something close that will work. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

There was someone making some of the later decals on ebay, haven't seen that one, but they must have the technology to.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a couple of these rear racks- I know one is in good shape, same color with reflectors. I can look and send pic if interested. I can also check the pedals- i have this same bike, but bought it for the chain ring...


----------



## AndyA (Nov 3, 2021)

Can't tell from the picture how the reflectors are attached to the rack, but these might do the trick. Have fun!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks folks I have the reflectors and really just need a decent set of pedals for the bike. V/r Shawn


farkasthegoalie said:


> I have a couple of these rear racks- I know one is in good shape, same color with reflectors. I can look and send pic if interested. I can also check the pedals- i have this same bike, but bought it for the chain ring...



If you still have a decent set of pedals please shoot me an email Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Nov 4, 2021)

I think I still have these, but they are blue not green. Maybe the color wouldn't be too noticeable?









						Blue and white bow pedals for your girls bike | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Could use some light cleaning. Blocks are 3 1/4 inches long. Some wear and tear, but they look pretty good for their age. Asking $15 shipped.




					thecabe.com


----------

